# I'm pro-gun, change my mind



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I enjoy Crowder but he is killing it with this one. It's obvious to see the indoctrination with these people he talks with. I really love the way he calmly talks with these people and shuts them down at the same time.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting interviews, I have been in conversations with people that try to justify their beliefs on emotion and a lack of facts, some can’t justify what they believe, they just believe and are against , asserting their beliefs without appropriate facts and information. Aka, propaganda.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good post Squatch.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't have the patience for it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Personally I think there are people who shouldn't own guns. And like any bell-shaped curve, I despise both extreme ends.

For example, several years ago I saw ads in gun magazines for a guy who would train you to fight with a bowie knife. And as you can imagine, his classes were full. To me, there is something wrong with a guy who lives to shove a piece of cold steel into another human being.

In like manner, I enjoyed the book written by the American sniper--except for one sentence that made me wonder. His team had to compete with another team to see who was deployed first. His team lost. His comment was that now he had a to wait a few months before he could kill somebody.

I see nothing against defensive weapons. But I don't strap on a pistol and go to the mall hoping to kill a banger. I sit in an area that lets me see all of the exits. Sometimes my wife is with me, and I would never endanger her by placing her where a stray bullet might hit her--all for the bloodlust of making a killing.

A few weeks ago my wife's niece lost her son to an overdose, he was 21. The entire family is grieving. It made me also consider why I carry, and why experts like Jeff Cooper advised staying in "condition yellow."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Interesting and typical. Trust the government and police to be there when your life is in danger. Make more laws more restrictions....oh wait, there already is a law? geeeee. Talk about chasing your own tail. It's like the sheep know they are being duped, the argument they have been fed by the left holds no water, lead to the slaughter, Yet still, they march steadily to their doom.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am always in condition yellow, whether I carry or not. My wife knows where I like to sit in a restaurant, or where ever. 
I dont like malls, shopping etc. Online is the safest place to get things we want and need, besides obvious gas, food etc.
But, when I do go out, I am always watching, and letting others know I am. I dont drive right up behind someone either, I leave room to exit. Paranoid, nope. Wife has been approached by people I wouldnt let within 50' of me, and it scares me.
But, liberals who think emotionally without facts and push their agenda on kids and weak minded people scare me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> Interesting interviews, I have been in conversations with people that try to justify their beliefs on emotion and a lack of facts, some can't justify what they believe, they just believe and are against , asserting their beliefs without appropriate facts and information. Aka, propaganda.....


I was at my parents house for dinner last night and got into an argument with my Liberal sister over Net Neutrality. She kept spewing talking points but couldn't show any facts. So I would ask her to show me her facts to which she couldn't. My 15 yo nephew (who has been indoctrinated by her) tried to jump in and tell me about the first amendment. When asked he couldn't tell me what the first amendment said, so I had to shut him down quick.

Even when shown they are wrong on every part of their argument they won't concede and admit they may have learned something new. It's like a sickness.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I am always in condition yellow, whether I carry or not. My wife knows where I like to sit in a restaurant, or where ever.
> I dont like malls, shopping etc. Online is the safest place to get things we want and need, besides obvious gas, food etc.
> But, when I do go out, I am always watching, and letting others know I am. I dont drive right up behind someone either, I leave room to exit. Paranoid, nope. Wife has been approached by people I wouldnt let within 50' of me, and it scares me.
> But, liberals who think emotionally without facts and push their agenda on kids and weak minded people scare me.


Being aware of ones surroundings is key. They are watching, and if they know you are watching, they will move on to the dumbass with their eyes on the phone walking through the parking lot oblivious to what's happening around them, rather then you as a hard target. If I had bad intent, ( I promise, I don't, he says smilling. :devil: ) I could make a killing, literally, in any grocery store parking lot, and walk away unnoticed.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Hh


The Tourist said:


> Personally I think there are people who shouldn't own guns. And like any bell-shaped curve, I despise both extreme ends.
> 
> For example, several years ago I saw ads in gun magazines for a guy who would train you to fight with a bowie knife. And as you can imagine, his classes were full. To me, there is something wrong with a guy who lives to shove a piece of cold steel into another human being.
> 
> ...


Being a Navy Seal sniper is not about self-defense....Just saying.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Being a Navy Seal sniper is not about self-defense....Just saying.


And I agree with you. But citizens with a CCW license are not mercenaries, cops or soldiers. And you should see some of the ridiculous knives I've seen. They will never be used, it just boosts a guy's fragile ego.

Those are the types I was referring to.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I have a niece who has repeatedly stated that her son will never touch a gun. To begin with how she believes that she can control what her son does when he is an adult and moved out of the house is beyond me. If she has her way the result would be that her son and his future family would be totally dependent on the government for their security. I tried to tell her that there is no way that you can depend on the police being able to always protect you if someone breaks into your home to cause you harm. This is not a shot at the police. It is impossible for them to be everywhere all of the time. If nothing else there just isn’t enough of them. She called me some kind of a “gun nut” who spent too much time in the military. Another case of emotion trumping logic.

One question, has anyone seen a sign in front of a private residence declaring it a “gun free zone”? I haven’t. Why is that?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

During the presidential campaign Hillary Clinton came to WV after making the statement about putting a lot of coal miners out of work, not only West Virginia, but he heart of coal country in WV. She was treated with respect, and was allowed to speak her mind, someone asked her about her anti-coal stance, but even that was done with respect.
Today, conservative speakers try to speak at college campuses, supposedly supporters of new ideas, and the love of the first amendment, most are met with such resistance, they aren't even allowed to speak. Anyone else see a problem with the left wing liberal in general?
Thanks for the OP's original post, I would have liked him to ask the second interviewer about any proof of anyone denied the sale of a firearm due to his/her color of their skin. Its easy to say things, a little harder to prove them.


----------

